# Hernia sac excision-to be repaired later



## AR2728 (Feb 28, 2012)

Another coder and i are at a complete loss for this procedure.  The physician plans to perform a femoral hernia repair at a later time, therefore, he only excised the hernia sac.  Here is the operative report

Right groin exploration with excision of femoral hernia sac
....right groin excision carried into subcutaneous tissue with sharp dissection down to this mass that did have some hair attached to it.  Further dissection proceeded bringing a hernia sac into view and this hernia sac was freed from surrounding tissue and it was found to extend cephalad into near the groin.  Becaue of the hair that was attached to it, decision was made to excise this sac and submit for path and return at a later date for repair of this hernia.  High ligation of the sac was done along with submission of the excised sac that was submitted for path and then hemostasis was assued...closure was done in two-layers......

Any advice??


----------



## mjewett (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow this is a good one I was considering a code like 27047-27043 or  Excision soft tissue, sub-cu depending on the size...


----------

